# New Owner Of Atlas Mfb



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 19, 2016)

I bought an Atlas MFB today.  It came with some problems but is overall in good condition.  I'm excited to get it all set up and working and trying my hand with this new/old machine.  One problem I already found is it is missing the small  counter shaft pulley  Part # M1 80B.  I did some preliminary searching and didn't see much but didn't want to get carried away until I got a manual printed out.  Does anyone know the dimensions of the small pulley in question?  Thanks in advance. 

Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2016)

Eric,

The small 2-step (on MFB and MFC only) countershaft pulley is the same size as the 2-step spindle pulley but with a smaller ID to fit the countershaft.  

I may have one but will have to wait until tomorrow to look.  I have an MFA but bought a parts MFC in order to get the original factory steel cabinet it is on.  It was incomplete and as almost nothing on the countershaft assembly fits the MFA, I didn't pay much attention to it and don't recall whether the M1-80B was present or not.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to look!

Eric


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 20, 2016)

Eric,

I'm sorry to have to report that although the countershaft bracket is present, the countershaft and two pulleys are not.  I remembered many months ago removing and measuring one of the belt tension pins but hadn't looked at the machine since.


----------



## Deadbolt47A (Jun 20, 2016)

Again, thanks for taking the time to look, I really appreciate that.  The folks at Clausing sent me a drawing of the pulley so I think until I can find a M1-80B I'll probably make do with a substitute in order to be able to use all the speeds for my mill.  Thanks again!
Eric


----------



## 34_40 (Jun 22, 2016)

HMmmmm..  not sure how I missed this thread?  But I see Robert (wa5cab) has been offering assistance.  And I'm sure someone will come along with more info.
I have an MF and am not certain if the sizes would be the same - but I could measure things if you need me to.


----------

